# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Mbody, training system, Myontec Ltd., Kuopio, Finland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Myontec Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Mbody Pro launching and demo

Published on Jun 13, 2014




> Mbody available for real time monitoring and post exercise analysis for teams, training centers, physios, rehab process etc

----------

